# Building Diorama Tips



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a page at the Diecast Diner website with some great tips on building dios... Check it out at: 

http://www.louswheels.netfirms.com/yabbse/index.php?board=88.0








[/IMG]


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

isnt that "AL" from home improvement?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Why Yes it is Al!!!! He must be redoing the wooden floor boards on street rod ...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jafo said:


> isnt that "AL" from home improvement?


 
Has to be, look at his shirt.  Isn't that Tim the "Tool Man" standing across from him scratching his head too? Great dio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't let "tool time" Tim get near that car. OSHA will shut down that operation in a hardhat minute.


----------

